# Czym nagrywać dźwięk pod konsolą

## gexcite

Jak w temacie. Co polecacie do nagrywania dźwięku pod konsolą? Dźwięk może być mono. Ale byłoby cudownie, gdyby od razu można było zapisywać jako mp3 lub jeszcze lepiej ogg.

----------

## sza_ry

Kiedyś używałem gramofile.

Zapis na wav i tak poddawałem później obróbce więc kompresja dawałaby niepożądane efekty.

----------

## gexcite

Właśnie chodzi mi o to, żeby móc od razu kompresować. Odcinki nagrania będą około 2 godzin, więc dość sporo danych bez kompresji by było. Tym bardziej, że będę używał bezdyskowego thin clienta do tego. Zastanawiam się tylko nad podpięciem karty cf na przejściówce do ide lub innej karty z czytnikiem pod usb, żeby tam składować nagrany materiał.

Jak na razie wydumałem że można tak:

arecord -f cd -t raw | oggenc – -r -o out.ogg

Może ktoś ma lepszy sposób?

----------

## SlashBeast

ffmpeg powinien dac rade nagrac dzwiek i bez problemu zenkoduje to do dowolnego formatu.

----------

